# Shok Industries Various Products



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

First I'd like to thank Russ. He's worked hard and it shows. On a personal note, I think he's a nice guy and all our transactions have been smooth and pleasant. 

Second, I'd like to say that I'm glad that I waited for his wire. It was worth the (albeit long) wait. I'm going to use a number of shok products for my power needs: The 5200 strand pure copper cable, and also the fused distribution block, and four of the in-line ANL fuseholders with 200A fuses. He was also nice enough to give me battery terminals, but I don't actually need them so I won't be reviewing them.

Let's get to the part that matters...

The ANL fuseholder looks nice - it's a clean, simple design, and is comparably sturdy to other in-line fuseholders I've used. I like the screws that hold the fuse in, they're good quality. I also like the finish on the conductive metal.

Here's a picture of it on my mousepad. It has the mounting screws inside it so that's the white baggie in there =)

First I'd like to thank Russ. He's worked hard and it shows. On a personal note, I think he's a nice guy and all our transactions have been smooth and pleasant. 

Second, I'd like to say that I'm glad that I waited for his wire. It was worth the wait. I'm going to use a number of shok products for my power needs: The 5200 strand pure copper cable, and also the fused distribution block, and four of the in-line ANL fuseholders with 200A fuses. 

Let's get to the part that matters...

The ANL fuseholder looks nice - it's a clean, simple design, and is comparably sturdy to other in-line fuseholders I've used. I like the screws that hold the fuse in, they're good quality. I also like the finish on the conductive metal.

Here's a picture of it on my mousepad. It has the mounting screws inside it so that's the white baggie in there =)









*Here's a picture of my collage of shok stuf. *


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Here's a close-up of the fused distro block and the fuseholder.

I'd like to say that the fused distribution block is the nicest that I've ever seen. This thing is really solid - just holding it in your hand, you can really appreciate the quality of construction. The amount of inputs and outputs is more than impressive. This will be the only distribution block I need, and I will be running four amplifiers and some auxilliary devices too.*










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Here's a picture of the wire with the fused distro and fuseholder *










*Here's the wire as I first grabbed it *


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another shot of the wire when I first got it:*










*Bent it up just to see how flexible it was. I was seriously impressed... The amount of effort it took to bend this wire was laughable - it's practically like a piece of wet rope... I seriously think my 1-year-old son could tie this wire into a knot. *










*One more bend picture just for good measure - notice I am using only one finger to hold that bend*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Comparison Pictures! The only wire I have that I can compare it to is 1/0 ga automotive supply wire. I figured since the difference was so drastic that people would like to see it anyway =)*










*As you can see the shok wire is clearly thicker. The casing is most of the difference. The actual copper itself is so finely stranded in the Shok wire that it feels like it's aerated... B]










Now of course, what everyone likes to see - the bend comparison. What amazed me about the Shok wire isn't the degree to which it would bend - it was the amount of effort required to get it to bend.... The automotive supply wire took some serious effort in order to bend it to the limit, and was exceedingly difficult to straighten out after initially bent. The shok wire was as limber as a string of spaghetti. 








*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My personal favorite. Application photos. 

I didn't have time to complete my entire installation, but I did do my big three with shok wire and I'm exceptionally pleased with how easy it was to snake this wire into the right position and zip tie it down. Terminals fit on it perfectly fine, and the wire heats up nicely to solder it. 

I'd also like to specifically comment on the strength of the wire jacket. Out of curiosity, I hit the jacket with my soldering torch to see how it would hold up..... it actually took several seconds of direct blue flame before beginning to melt - it's a very resillient jacket.

Here's the wire with some of the jacket stripped.*










*Here it is with terminals on the end. I crimped them (I actually have the real crimping tool for big wires..) and then soldered them, and then shrink-wrapped the terminals. It came out looking sensational.*










*Here's what they look like connected to the side post of my optima yelllow top under the hood.*










*This is how I snaked the wires around from the alternator to the battery. Notice that on this side, I used black shrink wrap for the terminals - so that they look stock. Also note the sweet 250A Mechman Rhino *


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Just for good measure I'll show my chassis ground. This isn't shok wire, but I figured I should show it for comparison's sake.

This is a 4/0ga tractor trailer cable... It's thicker than my thumb at nearly an inch in diameter. The jacket is extremely rigid hardened rubber. It took two people to install this ground - one to hold it down and another to bolt it in lol. *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

how much did the spool set you back? what was it 25ft?


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> how much did the spool set you back? what was it 25ft?


50 feet, and it was $135 + shipping - it came to $148.95 after shipping.

I can't remember if that was a promotional price though.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

thank mate


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

That's some sexy 0 gauge


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Well - as promised, here's my update!!!!

First - gratuitous name placement. Here's the lineup - four fuseholders, a fused distribution block, and more of the 1/0 gauge wire *










*Getting ready - here's some stripped wire and the fuseholders that it's going into:*












*Here's the wire connected to the fuse holder, but the fuses aren't in yet because I don't want the whole run of wire to be hot at this point.*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*Here's how it looks with the conduit zip tied into place, the fuseholders in, some protective loom around the remainder of the wire, and everything connected. Basically this is how it's going to look, unless I find a way to paint that grey conduit black.*












*
Here's a closer shot of the shok wire as it comes out of the protective conduit, enters and exits the fuseholders, and enters the protective loom on the way to termination at the battery:*











*Here are the twin under-hood fuseholders. You can also see my sexy caster/camber plates.*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*This is inside the passenger side wheel well, I stripped the whole area down and snaked the conduit through the frame and zip tied it into place then ran it along the subframe. Also check out my cobra brake calipers and my KYB struts *











*Here's what it looks like under the car, it's actually quite neat - I'm really pleased with how it came out.*












*Here's a closup of before I cut the ends off the wraps. *


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*This is the conduit snaked through the rear suspension.... this was a total b&tch......... I actually had to drill the frame so I had places to zip-tie it away from all the moving parts....*












*This isn't very clear, but this is the point of entry into the trunk. There was a large rubber boot which I slit open to make room for the conduit. *












*I pumped a whole cartridge of white silicon caulk into that boot to seal it up...*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

*This is how it currently looks, with the shok copper wire coming out of the flexible conduit and terminating in the fused distribution block. You can also see the luxury liner pro that I've got in my trunk. *











*
And one last shot of the fused distribution block, or flux capacitor (as I've taken to calling it) I just realized by looking at these pictures that I put the 4 ga wires on the wrong side lol.... I was in a bit of a rush by this point, was late for a meeting 0.o*


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

full disclosure: I've enjoyed my interaction with Russ (headshok) enough that I decided to join Shok Industries' competition team.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like some nice product!


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks jsut like kicker/rockford wire


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

craracer05 said:


> Looks jsut like kicker/rockford wire


I've never used either Kicker or RF wire, but I've seen comparison pics and they all seem to be in the same neighborhood. Kicker and RF were more expensive though.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

bd5034 said:


> I've never used either Kicker or RF wire, but I've seen comparison pics and they all seem to be in the same neighborhood. Kicker and RF were more expensive though.


Depends on your connections haha


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

idk amazon had a deal for rf 18 ft of 1/0ga power 3 ft ground anl fuse holder ring terms and an anl fuse for 66$ out the door. couldnt pass up the 40% off. however i can see me buying shok industries wire in the future. looks like quality gear. nice install work


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks good...how heavy is that spool of wire?


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm not really sure how heavy it was, it's been a while... and it came in a priority flat rate box so the weight wasn't an issue. It was reasonably heavy, but not much more so than an equivalent length of other 1/0 wire.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Just to chime in on the Shok wire, I have a 15 foot run that I got from a bud of mine on another forum. Much like he said very goo quality wire. However, just to you know; if not sealed properly it will corrode since it is not oxygen free. After sealing mine I have not had an issue, but before I could see corrosion at the battery.
Anyway, very nice quality wire for what you pay for, the amount of strands is unreal. 
I hope you like the wire as much as I do. I plan on using whats left as my big three as well.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

PerfectCreature said:


> Just to chime in on the Shok wire, I have a 15 foot run that I got from a bud of mine on another forum. Much like he said very goo quality wire. However, just to you know; if not sealed properly it will corrode since it is not oxygen free. After sealing mine I have not had an issue, but before I could see corrosion at the battery.
> Anyway, very nice quality wire for what you pay for, the amount of strands is unreal.
> I hope you like the wire as much as I do. I plan on using whats left as my big three as well.




How do you seal it? I noticed my knu and stinger both did that, the stinger even had corrosion almost 15ft away from the end.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Basically, you need some silicone grease to seal them....


----------

